# 175g saltwater tank video. With fish.



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Check it out. BTW the damsels were in as tester fish and have not been eaten yet.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

what is that thing? pretty cool lookin


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

It's called a lookdown. They are not to common around here.


----------



## Digger (Apr 22, 2010)

*lookdown*

wow, is that your fish? if so your brave to have one that will out grow your tank in no time and eat every fish you put in there...in the past someone had one in a 300gal that finally gave up on it because it was getting too big and aggressive...a 500gal + would be suitable for that kind of fish...i like one too in my 250gal aggressive carnivore tank but it's still not big enough to house that kind of fish...be more aware of what you choose in your tank or you'll end up with a lot of eaten or dead fish...


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for your concern. BUT I'm well aware of what they are. I do look into the care of the fish before buying. I also talked to somone on canreef about the care for one, since he had one in the past. So far there is no aggresstion. It's been 5 days and the damsels are swimming right along with him. Don't know how long that will last though. BUT I love big fish, you should see my 135g tank, man that thing is looking like a JDM tank nowadays. Trust me, the fish is in good care.


----------



## Digger (Apr 22, 2010)

*lookdown*

nice...keep me posted...maybe i'll get one too with my blue spotted stingrays and other carnivore fishes, thanks


----------



## scherzo (Apr 24, 2010)

looks cool! Hopefully he works out for you.. I've heard of these guys just eating what you add later. If you put him in at the same time of the damsels then he sees them as mates.. anything you put in after... he sees as "food"... just something I heard.. 

He is super cool though.. good luck..


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

The damsels were in 1 week before he was. They were tester fish.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

those lookdown threadfins are really some cool fish , seen 3 of them at J&L and makes me want a SW tank lol maybe in the future, Nice tank you have there


----------



## Dustman (Apr 21, 2010)

Those are really cool, I've never seen anything like them before. Thanks for sharing.


----------

